# Pigeon Hobby declining? Stop Complaining and DO Something!



## wyllm (Nov 24, 2012)

This is only one person's experience in one part of the country, but it is my belief that we can utilize this for the betterment of the entire hobby, no matter your purpose for breeding, performance or show. I shared this with another member of this forum and, after feedback, decided to tidy it up and post it here for further comment and discussion.

In 2008, I began looking for pigeon clubs local to my area and found one. Surprisingly, I recognized two member’s names after reading about them as a teen pigeon fancier in the 80's. I had been out of the hobby for many years and was anxious to get back into it. I found the club secretary's address and emailed her a couple of times which resulted in a couple of the club's newsletters.

After two newsletters, I neither heard anything more nor saw any changes to the club's web site for two years.

I was so frustrated with nothing happening and no other local clubs that I considered starting my own until a local breeder (30 miles from me) suggested I join the local club to get involved and stay informed.

That led to my seeking involvement, finally, in 2010, to discover that the club had many problems with the getting updates to the web site. I volunteered to do it and rescued the site, moving it to another registrar. From there, I relied upon notification of changes needed from club officers and made changes as they came. I found, over time, that my being notified was sometimes an afterthought or, at best, inconsistent. To get further involved, I tried to attend all of the meetings I knew about, but they were poorly attended. Most of the members of the club spanned across 300 miles, so maybe it was too far for most to travel. The club had regional directors once, but discontinued them years ago.

After being involved for a year or more, I learned that their 30th anniversary show was cancelled because a meeting was held to plan it and only three, the local three members, attended. I found that it was announced in the club's newsletter, that I never got, and because I wasn't notified of the meeting date ahead of time, I couldn't post an announcement on the website. It is no wonder people didn’t show if members didn’t know.

Since joining and gettin more involved, I heard naysaying from officers about how "members won't do anything to help" and we "can't get kids away from their video games," or "members are getting too old and sick to do anything anymore."

To me, this naysaying is deadly. In the 80's, we had video games and TV and I'd rather be in the loft than anywhere else as a teenager. We need solutions, not groanings.

4H, Scout, and FFA groups are as active today as they were in the past and I'm sure Scouts still have Animal Husbandry badges. Now it's called Animal Science, I think. Take a look at their website, there are half a dozen badges the pigeon hobby can help with.

To promote our hobby, we should target these groups to get them interested. One way we can do that is to get better at communication to those outside the hobby.

Many members refrained from listing their address, hiding from everyone. I also don't believe fanciers need to hide from the public. The American Pigeon Fancier’s Council and the Pigeon Vet Association, Dr. David Marx, did a lot of work in the 90's to overcome negative connotations. They released publications stating that pigeons do not transmit diseases to humans. As their former Publicity Director, I still have those booklets.

Granted, we now know more about Pigeon Breeder's Disease, but I'm convinced that this comes from too many birds, too little space, and too little air flow.

Here are a couple of suggestions other than what has already been mentioned.

- Use your Facebook Page to gain the attention of kids and young adults and promote the hobby in a good light with gorgeous pictures of birds in relatively clean environments. Nothing turns a non-pigeon person away more than images of dirty, ill maintained lofts.

- Establish and maintain relationships to local leadership in FFA, 4H, Scouts and other kid groups to do some PR work.

That's just a start. Let's DO something about it and educate the public.


----------



## Epic Pigeon (Apr 27, 2014)

I AGREE!!! 
We all need to do something about this decline in pigeon keeping, and everyone should know about pigeons and that they aren't _just_ the latest nuisance in the park. 
I will play my part in this and put up posters around my school so everyone knows about it and maybe someone will join the sport.


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

i could not agree more. i have found several fantastic pigeon people throughout my area who have helped me a great deal, but for every one of those, i've found several who were not. our local club is situated location wise so that it makes it not feasible for me to race, which is fine, i still like to keep in touch and pay my dues in the club just to support it and have it as a resource. over the last three years, i have given birds to about a half dozen people through for sale adds on craigslist, through this site, or through word of mouth. all of these people were brand new pigeon people who were pissed to no end about the apparent barrier to entry of this game. 

i think there is an entire untapped crop of young people who would be into the fancy and racing alike if it was more accessible in modern fashion via the web for starters, but also from a common practice perspective for how races and race seasons are put together from a logistics and financial perspective. definityl


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Your effort are greatly appreciated wyllm. Thanks


----------



## pigeon manic 12 (Jun 23, 2012)

I agree with this post i am only 14 years of age and the only way i got into pigeons was through 3 things 1 my mate had 2 pairs and i loved them 2 there was an old fanicer near me who let me look around his loft and even gave me some supplys and 3 the mike tyson show which made me really want to get into the sport we all need to do our part


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

It all sounds good But it just will not work in todays world. The hobby is slowly going away. Has been for years. You said talking of the 80s. Well video games today are much more then they were then. Cell phone ECT. BUT todays parents are much less supporting of there children wanting pigeons. And People are more removed from even thinking about keeping pigeons.. Thaty is part of the hard facts. I remember Our old club. It started in 1957 Was a top club. Members NEW when the monthly meeting were the meetings were the same date and time each month. No need to contact they new. The meeting also was a place to learn more about Just all breeds of pigeons. There was youth meetings and adult. Far as putting your address on the web. Well in away that is not a great idea. Perhaps a phone number. Stop to think the hobby is an old hobby and it will try to stay alive. But try as you will It is not growing


----------



## Epic Pigeon (Apr 27, 2014)

We can't just _let_ it go away! We need to endeavour to keep the sport alive and we certainly won't give into the latest gadgets and gizmos! Spread the word of pigeon keeping! Make it known! There may only be precious few people involved with pigeons, but every one of us can help redeem the sport!!! WE WILL NOT GIVE UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

People help every day. How they provide good birds to new comers. Some even fREE. They provide ideas and knowledge. I think myself haveing a pigeon SHOW and putting notice in a local newspaper Would help almost the most. Why it can get people to come and look at the pigeons. that is a start. Even racing homer only shows would bring the same . Many towns and cities are getting a hipanic population. Let me tell you around here the ones that got into pigeons Do very good with there birds. I have met several. and they are nice people That care about there birds. Some pay a good amount buying birds. and most include there children. Reaching out to them Not only would help the clubs. But help them do something they would like to do.


----------



## benjemon (Mar 28, 2014)

Amen wyllm.

This journalist from Columbia university was researching a piece on "the good old days" and took a train out to Toad Suck, Arkansas to get a fresh perspective. Walking along he sees an old codger sitting in a porch swing staring off into the horizon. Approaching the man he introduces himself and asks if he might be able to shed some light on "the good old days." The man obliges, and tells the journalist of a time that his favorite dog got lost. 
"Me and the boys, we built ourselves a fire, drank some stiff hooch and went out and found that dog and beat it mercilessly." 
Surprised at what constitutes "good" the journalist asked "Were there other good old days?"
"Oh, sure there was. One time my wife got lost. Me and the boys, we built ourselves a fire, drank some stiff hooch and went out and found that woman and beat her mercilessly."
Appalled, and assuming there was a major communication deficit, the journalist asked "Maybe you can just tell me about the bad old days?"
"Yep. Well, there was that one time I got lost."

There were no good old days, it's an illusion of perspective. Refusing to create good new days amounts to waiting around until it's your turn to get lost.

Yesterday I left work early to try and meet with the local city council and discuss lifting a ban on pigeons. Unfortunately, I could not leave earlier enough for the start of the meeting and it adjourned early. I'm not used to being blown off, so I'm a bit offended that they take my phone calls but seem to ignore my emails (where the real work is) and I clearly can't make their meetings. But I'll try again when I get a light day. Today I contacted an electrical engineer about designing a racing clock which would communicate with other units over the internet through a smart phone app. I suspect it's outside what he can do, but maybe he can point me one step closer.


----------



## hollywoodlou (Mar 3, 2013)

I think there are more pigeon fanciers out there then we think. We should ask the feed companies that produce pigeon feed what their sales have been over the last 25 years, in order to see if it is truly declining. I think many pigeon fanciers are off the grid or immigrants that have pigeons here in the states, but for one reason or the other they are off the radar. I agree many of the clubs are disappearing and as a whole we are doing a poor job marketing our hobby. For example, I attended the Reading Winter Show in Lancaster, Pa it is one of the bigger shows in the USA. I was in the area for 4 days and spoke to people in the local restaurants and stores and they asked if I was visiting. I told them I was in town for the pigeon show and not one person knew anything about it. I was literally across the street from the event. As a suggestion maybe an ad in the local newspaper or local cable TV/radio could bring attention needed to the hobby. I know it cost money to do this, but this is where the NPA, feed companies, and pigeon suppliers should be given a helping hand in order to have marketing for this wonderful hobby of ours.


----------



## alby68 (Mar 18, 2013)

*live streaming*

Could club meetings be streamed live on the interernet and be open to call in sessions?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

re lee said:


> It all sounds good But it just will not work in todays world. The hobby is slowly going away. Has been for years. You said talking of the 80s. Well video games today are much more then they were then. Cell phone ECT. BUT todays parents are much less supporting of there children wanting pigeons. And People are more removed from even thinking about keeping pigeons.. Thaty is part of the hard facts. I remember Our old club. It started in 1957 Was a top club. Members NEW when the monthly meeting were the meetings were the same date and time each month. No need to contact they new. The meeting also was a place to learn more about Just all breeds of pigeons. There was youth meetings and adult. Far as putting your address on the web. Well in away that is not a great idea. Perhaps a phone number. Stop to think the hobby is an old hobby and it will try to stay alive. But try as you will It is not growing


So true... These games,phones etc has over shadowed good old hobbies...one of which is pigeon keeping. Coming generation is only interested in movies,partying,gadgets,z..o phones and stuff. Most don't have any love for any kind of animal except dogs n cats. Many children from cosmo cities don't even know that there's something called fancy pigeons which are tame and can be trained to race/show.


----------



## wyllm (Nov 24, 2012)

Ole'Hollywood, "Back to the interstate."

When I was in my teens and early 20's, I'd be traveling around and would ask feed stores where pigeon people were. Back in the day of less scrutiny on privacy, I'd get addresses and just show up. A little uncouth, maybe, but I never got turned down for a visit. While in Tech School at Ft. Devens, MA one year at 18, I took a train to Boston and then to Salem to explore. I found a feed store, got a Racer's address and spent several hours visiting before going back to the dorms. In the Uk, a couple of years later, I used the same method and the APJ to visit all kinds of breeders who were more than willing to give a few old ribbons for souvenirs and one guy gave me a set of cigarette cards, which I still have today.

I did a circle trip through Wales like that and met some Great Show Roller guys on the East Coast, Ipswich, who trained me to judge Show Rollers. That was a BLAST, travelling around judging shows as a 19/20 year old. At 21, just before returning to the States, I judged the Lancaster Show, or was it Leicester? I get the two mixed up, but it was the major show for the UK.

Finding there were more military fanciers like me, I organized the Military Pigeon Fancier's Association and hosted a show in the Priory at RAF Chicksands.

Whatever reasons breeders have to go off the radar, we need to go to where those folks are and get them involved.

@Alby68 - I guess it's possible to stream, but I've not looked into it. Because members of my old club span across 300 miles, I introduced conference call meetings to get attendance from those more distant.


----------



## hollywoodlou (Mar 3, 2013)

This is a good example see how few respond to this thread. Do people not care or have no ideas or comments on this matter the declining condition of the pigeon hobby and what to do about it

But start a thread my pigeon laid a egg or look how cute there would be 1,000 response. I don't get it


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Im 23, and I wish I knew about this hobby as a youth. Its true most people who have pigeons are eother retired or well into their 30s or 40s. Some have been raising pigeons all their lives and some are just starting. Its true there is a decline in pigeon fanciers but pigeons aren't for everybody, and we as pigeonmen/women cannot force feed it to others.
There are local clubs everywhere, and most breeders off the radar end up on craigslist, or are found through a friend of a friend. I do like the idea of using pigeons to become more involved withen the community.
But one thing I can say is, to me it will never be about the quantity of fanciers, but the quality. The commitment and dedication is not for everybody.


----------



## norwich (Jul 29, 2009)

Wyllm you have some good ideas on promoting the hobby but they must be executed also. What shows do you show at? What breeds do you have.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

hollywoodlou said:


> This is a good example see how few respond to this thread. Do people not care or have no ideas or comments on this matter the declining condition of the pigeon hobby and what to do about it
> 
> But start a thread my pigeon laid a egg or look how cute there would be 1,000 response. I don't get it


If you have noticed. There are less people here that raise pigeons for SHOW, RACE,ECT.. Now looking that the idea of someone checking the feed stores. Well You will notice where there were plenty of feed stores in the past that handled pigeon grain. There are not many at all any more. and sometimes you have to drive 75 or 100 miles to buy regular pigeon feed. That says something right there.. remember Newer housing additions many have restrictions Also beside city codes. that restict having pigeons. But As I have said it is a changing world And pigeons. caged birds/like hook bills. Even dogs and cats are not being kept as much. I was told by one person having a pet was like having a child you had to care for it. had to find someone to care for it if you went some place. No differnt then a child. And they had no time for a pet. Well when people look at thing this way It is just a hobby that will attract a certion Few and hope it stays around But as seen ORLD wise it has declined


----------



## benjemon (Mar 28, 2014)

Google hangouts will let you video conference ten people at a time for free. Any laptop, tablet, webcam, smartphone will work.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

You have to understand that pigeon keeping is a dying sport/hobby. But there will always be people who continue on, even though it is not as many as we would like. You have very good ideas and yes you should follow through on them. Im small time and I inly have two pairs. The most I can do is talk to my friends and younfer family members about it and show them
But it's up to them to get bit by the bug. Iagain I think its only meant for a few people. The people you talk to, out of 1000, if just 1 says hey thats pretty cool I want some pigeins...to me thats more than enough.just MO


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

hollywoodlou said:


> This is a good example see how few respond to this thread. Do people not care or have no ideas or comments on this matter the declining condition of the pigeon hobby and what to do about it
> 
> But start a thread my pigeon laid a egg or look how cute there would be 1,000 response. I don't get it


I do keep doing my bit to support this hobby. Older/regular members may remember that I brought this issue up. I always keep motivating younsters to step into the hobby and I do give excess pairs to interested newbies who want to step into the hobby. 

The MAIN PROBLEM is the time and cost it takes to get into this hobby. Sometimes I think they're true when they say that its an old man's retiring sport or sport of rich/princes. The daily routine training tosses,the cleaning and maintaining of the keep up,breeding,selecting,feeding and supplementing and stuff and the cost it involves in doing all that is a MAJOR setback to the hobby IMO.
Competition is hard today in field of studies,,,jobs to avail high living standards + these alluring technological play things have consumed the mind of coming generation...so whose got time for this hobby?

But as fanciers ourselves,we must make efforts to motivate people to sport pigeons. If one can't afford racing homers then one can keep highflyers which need very less effort and time to train and we can compete with them from our rooftops or yards.

Annnnnd this stereotype that pigeons are flying rats/pests is a huge hinderance. Some people aren't ready to listen to me when I talk to them about pigeons. But still we got some people who have this pigeon bug in them or got this pigeon fever...yeah baby. I appeal all the fanciers to support all such guys who come to you for your birds,support and guidance. Just think about this who we gonna race/show/compete against when there are no more fanciers left. Kids/guys come to me and tell that they've been looking for places to buy pigeons from but couldn't find any or the places they found have prices too high. So first up I would appeal my fancier buddies around the globe to do something for the hobby you cherish on your own level and enjoy the joy and privilege of giving away the excess pigeons to starters and then to the clubs to frequently advertise.


----------



## LeeLu (Sep 23, 2012)

i have a question. Do pigeon club members ever send messages to each other using their homers? How do you train a homer to do this anyone know? i think it would be neat to send messages to each other using our homers, maybe using our homers for something like this would help create interest in the hobby...ya think? i have young grandchildren, to get them interested in my hobby, i think they would be thrilled if one of my doves landed on their bedroom window sill carrying a small picture of their grandparents...it just might spark interest in them to want to have their own homers.


----------



## huffmancharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

*Declining clubs and pigeon fanciers*

From reading all the posts, I agree on both. Having hope, promoting and reaching out to Juniors is great. I to started out as a Junior and belonged to a club. I eventually became there Publicity Director even when I was a Junior member and it was very exciting. The club thrived with lots of members and the shows were awesome. Now 25 years later I'm currently holding Office for a club as there President. We put on great Fall shows and summer lawn shows. I've been a member of this club for about 5 years now and it has been going down hill. We have secured money in our Treasurer to put on yet another Fall show, but seems to hit some road blocks. From many years of experience, I think one or two members cannot run a club and do it all. It takes a team effort of willing, loyal, and interested members to keep a club together, run great shows and promote the club and it's hobby From experience of my own club, we have had a few great members whom have passed on, juniors that stray from the hobby because of pricing of the birds, and have known a lot who have just lost interest hitting high school etc. Members that don't like each other and differences in political views and how they approach the clubs direction. Members who cant run for office because of health issues. Right now we don't have a Show secretary and have about 12 members or so. There used to be over 50 members or so.There is a lot of factors on why the Hobby is shrinking, or a shortage of pigeon clubs folding. I think we should keep plugging away even if we get 1 out of 5 interested in pigeons or to join a club. In anything we do there must be consistency and proper communication and outreach. Clubs fold because of no help and support, just members paying there dues and not helping, and showing up for any event or show put on by the club. So my question to these folks is what is your expectation in return for paying your dues. Just to get a bulletin! or maybe to actually get involved in a group that actually wants to do more than just pay dues. It's a pigeon club not a subscription for a bi monthly bulletin.


----------



## ozarkbill (Aug 17, 2008)

*look into POPR*

Post office pigeon racing is the way to go for average people with homers. Racing in club races costs lots of money and you need an expensive clock. Lots of politics and rumors of cheating, etc.
Check out POPR on here for a working plan to have fun without spending a lot.


----------



## The Unicorn Hunter (May 7, 2014)

benjemon said:


> Amen wyllm.
> 
> This journalist from Columbia university was researching a piece on "the good old days" and took a train out to Toad Suck, Arkansas to get a fresh perspective. Walking along he sees an old codger sitting in a porch swing staring off into the horizon. Approaching the man he introduces himself and asks if he might be able to shed some light on "the good old days." The man obliges, and tells the journalist of a time that his favorite dog got lost.
> "Me and the boys, we built ourselves a fire, drank some stiff hooch and went out and found that dog and beat it mercilessly."
> ...


It's rude of them to blow you off!
*Most*children aren't aware of the amazing things they can do!


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

T may be declining, not really sure. After visiting the lancaster show the last 2 winters I was amazed at the amount of interest and the variety of people and ages.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

LeeLu said:


> i have a question. Do pigeon club members ever send messages to each other using their homers? How do you train a homer to do this anyone know? i think it would be neat to send messages to each other using our homers, maybe using our homers for something like this would help create interest in the hobby...ya think? i have young grandchildren, to get them interested in my hobby, i think they would be thrilled if one of my doves landed on their bedroom window sill carrying a small picture of their grandparents...it just might spark interest in them to want to have their own homers.


Honestly you just posted what I've always dreamt of. I always wanted to do that but sadly we don't have that bloodline of homers/carriers. Or have we?
If this is possible and pigeons can be trained to send and receive messages again then it would actually be great step towards reviving peoples interest and enthusiasm in pigeons.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Jass SamOplay said:


> Honestly you just posted what I've always dreamt of. I always wanted to do that but sadly we don't have that bloodline of homers/carriers. Or have we?
> If this is possible and pigeons can be trained to send and receive messages again then it would actually be great step towards reviving peoples interest and enthusiasm in pigeons.


Sorry we are kinda vearing off topic. But maybe...if you have grandchildren or something of that nature...it would be interesting if you were to try giving a homer with a message capsule or some type of way to hook something to the leg to your grandchildren, and when they get home they write you a letter or something and they release it and when it flys back to your coop you can get the letter and like call then and go Hey I got your letter Bobby!! Or whatever the name may be. Just a thought


----------



## wyllm (Nov 24, 2012)

Nice post Jass. I'm not sure it's really a matter of not having the bloodline, but more one of not being taught how to train them by our predecessors. It may be something we have to learn for ourselves so we can pass the knowledge down.

Throughout my life, I have read articles about homers being used to deliver news back to the publisher from the field, rolls of film, and even SD cards. These are in the last 10 years, so I believe the ability is still there. If a homer can deliver a roll of film, why not a flash drive?

"But the internet is faster" some might say. For small data files, yes, but not always for larger files. There would be a great deal more security in pigeon delivery than internet. Fewer NSA spies.

Imagine the abiilty to learn, again, to train homers to home to TWO lofts, going back and forth or a mobile loft like the Army had. Pigeons once carried vital intel, saving thousands of lives. They can do it again.

I have at least 10-15 years before I might be a grandfather. I'd rather carpe diem now.

I have thought, before, of presenting a Racing Homer history to children and assigning each a number that is represented by a race band countermark. When the birds home and the race host is notified of the winning numbered countermark, he/she can announce that to the children so they know that "Bobby's" bird got home first. It could be a POPR race for kids.

I had thought to do that with the Adventure Science Center here in town, but the contact said it would be unfair that all the kids involved didn't get a prize. 

I'm not a liberal. Not all of us can be winners in everything all the time. All we can do is strive to be one.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Thank you guys! Really sounds like Happy Thoughts! I literally enjoyed reading!

Bobby... Heeee

Yea we read about homers and the medals they received. But what if we can train them now and really have proof to show to other people that pigeons can transmitt messages then maybe they like to play it like a game! They may start to value pigeons and maybe pigeons image of being pests may shatter. We maynot send important msgs but just for fun and for sake of the hobby!
I've commited my life to pigeons. And I agree with it when another member "Charis" puts it in his/her signature that "Another life gone to the birds". I'll keep doin' my bit. I can't force anybody to like pigeons but I'll continue to inspire and instigate the pigeon bug in those who have it in them.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Jass SamOplay said:


> Honestly you just posted what I've always dreamt of. I always wanted to do that but sadly we don't have that bloodline of homers/carriers. Or have we?
> If this is possible and pigeons can be trained to send and receive messages again then it would actually be great step towards reviving peoples interest and enthusiasm in pigeons.


Racing pigeons are Homing pigeons that we race. They are perfectly capable of transporting messages ONE WAY. Back to their home.

To send messages back and forth between two pigeon owners, they would both have to take home their friends pigeons, and then let them loose with messages attached to their legs. One pigeon can not go both ways.

So, you would have to constantly trade pigeons back and forth, to send messages back and forth.

A simple phone call or email is much more efficient and almost instantaneous. Pigeons take time and they sometimes never make it to their home.

It could be fun. But that fun would wear off very quickly. Just not worth the effort, just to get a message of a few words.

The people who like keeping pigeons are dying off faster than new people are becoming interested in keeping pigeons. That is just the way it is. This hobby will be a shadow of what it used to be, in another twenty years. A very small shodow, here in the U.S. Probably will fair better in other countries though.

I used to give lectures to 8-13 year old kids at our local YMCA. I would give each one of the kids a pigeon band and a colorful pigeon feather to keep. Then I would let them each hand release a pigeon, which would go home to my house. The kids were fascinated and loved it. But their parents would not let the kids have those "dirty, disease infested, flying rodents". No matter how much I explained how those things are not true. The kids WANTED to have pigeons (who knows how long they would have stayed interested in that though). But their parents would simply refuse to allow it. An Xbox is much more easily taken care of, and doesn't have the reputation of being dirty and disease ridden.

This sport in the U.S., is doomed. No matter what you or I do to fight it. Might as well enjoy it while you can. In Belgium, Japan, China and most of Europe, it will last a lot longer.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

Pigeon Fliers,, I know way more dead fliers than I do living fliers!!!! And that unfortunately is the honest truth!!!!


----------



## wyllm (Nov 24, 2012)

As I said in a previous post, "naysaying is deadly" to the hobby and one of our greatest enemies of promoting our wonderful hobby are the naysayers. 

I am not alone in this sentiment. I've met others here who share my beliefs and found this speech by Jim Jenner, pigeon films director, that speaks to it as well and he echoes those beliefs that we must continue to promote the hobby. 

Take a gander and enjoy. http://www.fbipigeons.com/JimJennerspeach.htm .


----------



## benjemon (Mar 28, 2014)

http://www.express.co.uk/news/weird...e-hikes-hires-CARRIER-PIGEONS-to-deliver-post

Maybe they home to one loft, but are trained to fly to the other. As well the US military pigeons weren't always born in theatre, one of the decorated birds in the AU propaganda pamphlet was born in New Jersey but delivered messages on two separate pacific islands. Or maybe those pigeons were poor racers and that quality was bred out.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

benjemon said:


> http://www.express.co.uk/news/weird...e-hikes-hires-CARRIER-PIGEONS-to-deliver-post
> 
> Maybe they home to one loft, but are trained to fly to the other. As well the US military pigeons weren't always born in theatre, one of the decorated birds in the AU propaganda pamphlet was born in New Jersey but delivered messages on two separate pacific islands. Or maybe those pigeons were poor racers and that quality was bred out.


I THINK I understand what you are saying. But do you know anyone that has "two way homing pigeons"? Do you know anyone that has pigeons that fly at night?

These things have been done. But no longer. It just ain't worth the effort. When you can use email, a phone or a radio.

To try and resurrect these things. It would take someone willing to do something that no one would appreciate. But if you want to work at it. Then by all means, have at it. But it will not be used or appreciated by anyone, except as a oddity for one thread on this site.

It is akin to making stone arrow heads again, for spears and archery. Just not worth the effort. Even the Amish would not, and have not, done it.

Signed:

The Mayor of Realville


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

I remember when I started racing the line of baskets to enter your birds was a good hour long! Now a days it a total of 20 mins to get all birds entered and loaded on the trailer! The bad part is,, my first year was only about 17 years ago!


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Thanx for sharing the link shorty2. Yea.




I'm not a "naysayer". Effort are more important to me. How can I blame others for doing nothing if I fail to do my bit myself.
My subjects would be those who have that pigeon bug in them. And those out there who love pigeons dearly would be full of joy when they could do something constructive with their pigeons,for the pigeons. Even if I could inculcate pigeon hobby in only 10 persons throught my life,its gonna be a achievement for me. Those 10 may inspire many others in their lifetime. I mean there are persons like John Varty who was keen on rehabilitating tigers in Africa. He and Dave Salmoni are my heroes. They did what they need to do after many failures. They committed their lives for their passion for tigers,living away from civilizations. Like I said efforts are more important to me. Why I can't make efforts to do something for the creatures I love e.g, pigeons while living at my home,admist of my family. All it takes is just management of your time.
Okay now, Imma a pigeon fanatic. I love everything about pigeons. The way they strut coo and dance,way they fly,eat,talk,sleep,sex,poop I mean everything about them calms me down and fills me up with life giving positive energy. They made me responsible,hardworking,multitasker,caring,social and kept me out of trouble in the street. Now the those parents need to understand that the pigeons can help their kids if they manage them(kid) well. The creatures which give me so much I will keep doing something about them no matter I'm successful or a loser in the end. I'm pleased to meet some of the persons like wyllm,benjemon and others to name who aren't "naysayers"

Long live the pigeons.
Say amen guys pls.


----------



## wyllm (Nov 24, 2012)

Jass SamOplay said:


> Thanx for sharing the link shorty2. Yea.
> Now the those parents need to understand that the pigeons can help their kids if they manage them(kid) well. The creatures which give me so much I will keep doing something about them no matter I'm successful or a loser in the end. I'm pleased to meet some of the persons like wyllm,benjemon and others to name who aren't "naysayers"
> 
> Long live the pigeons.
> Say amen guys pls.


Amen. Bahut Acha Jass. It's funny you mention it, I'm always grumbling about how parents don't manage their kids anymore, but let them do as they please with no discipline. Our society is proof positive of a lack of discipline.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I do not think any body that posted here Was or is a naysayer. Relizing MOST all pigeon keepers have never seen this site Or made comments on the web about pigeons. But carry on with there hobby. Contribute to the hobby. Try to take there birds forward. Share the Quality Of there birds. Be active in there club. Be it race or show. Support the national clubs by joining them. Strive to learn as much as they can about there chosen breed And other breeds as well.. It is fine to talk about what can be done. Going out and getting it done well that is a different story. But thinking others are Nay sayers Take the time to ask your self JUST WHAT HAVE I DONE TO HELP THE HOBBY. I know what i have done. And I know The hobby is falling But still remains. If it was not for the people who Show there birds. Who race there birds. Who compet with there birds. There would be very little at all done to promote pigeon keeping. As do you know if a person 2 blocks from you keeps pigeons. But most every pigeon keeper in any city That competes knows Aboput everyone that does the same not only in there city. But of cities. Because they are active members of the hobby


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

shorty2 said:


> Thats the spirit!!
> 
> Any chance you want to get involved in POPR ? I just looked up Enid OK on the map and you are in a great spot, right there in the middle of the country. I bet a lot of people are within flying range of your place and would love the opportunity to fly from your location.


I wish I could help BUT I had to give up the birds. Health reasons. I miss keeping the birds But know I better not get them. Had some good years keeping them. But my time has past


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

shorty2 said:


> Something you could do is host races at your place, just need to receive them over a couple of days, feed & water them for a couple days, then release.
> 
> If a fancier is having issues trying to fly, you can directly help them with advice etc to get them where they will be able to get returns from your place.
> 
> ...


Sounds good. But as I said My health is not the best. I have had 7 heart attacks. Open heart surg. Had a pace maker defibulater put in Dec 4 and on dec 8 Went into cardiac arrest. So I would not be here now Except i was shocked 6 times. My main thing now is very little. Getting on here. I do not even know If i can mow my lawn without having problems. NOT whining. I do what i can do My heart as the doctor said Is weak. So my pigeon days are behind me.


----------



## njhntr (Jun 5, 2012)

wyllm said:


> This is only one person's experience in one part of the country, but it is my belief that we can utilize this for the betterment of the entire hobby, no matter your purpose for breeding, performance or show. I shared this with another member of this forum and, after feedback, decided to tidy it up and post it here for further comment and discussion.
> 
> In 2008, I began looking for pigeon clubs local to my area and found one. Surprisingly, I recognized two member’s names after reading about them as a teen pigeon fancier in the 80's. I had been out of the hobby for many years and was anxious to get back into it. I found the club secretary's address and emailed her a couple of times which resulted in a couple of the club's newsletters.
> 
> ...



Well said Shorty,
Two months ago did presentation for 4H Mecklenburg county Va
Included videos and live birds showing different breeds.
APU sent me 3 videos and handout to give.
This was attended by 30 folks from ages 10 to 18 and also 5 middle school teachers,
Showed lot of interest but as of yet nobody has followed up with me, still helpful.
Next month have a date to present videos and talk to boy scouts from another county, my feed suppliers, a scout leader and asked and I'm only too glad to try and get more youth involved.
Funny how this works as I also drop off my old pigeon digest mags at my local barber shop and darn if I don't get a lot of questions from this.
What I do get is young children and parents telling me that the cost prevents them from getting into pigeons.
The cost of clocks being the most discussed i'm in
Southside Va is not a wealthy area and can understand , this but will keep trying, as we need youth, and older folks to help out in any way possible like giving bird free to anyone who needs help staring out.
ATTENTION
Only a few weeks to go before first POPR contact me and see site "POPR" for more info.
Flyer from Pa has informed me he shipped two birds the other day and waiting for Post office to call me when they get here.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Wow!  really!
So sorry you have to go through all that. But gotta say you're a man of steel, Robert.
Hard for me to even imagine what life is like for you.


----------



## njhntr (Jun 5, 2012)

Not a bad idea I just might try it thx for the thought


----------

